# For custom polybag packaging do I put it in a mail package or send it as it is with the post address sticker on it?



## t.luxi (Oct 25, 2010)

I see a lot of cool t-shirt packaging but I was wondering if I'd put my own t-shirt packaging in a postmail package (that you buy from post office) or just get them to stick the post address sticker on my own bag.

How do you do it?

I think it kind of look ugly putting the sticker on my bag but it will be more cost effective?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depends on your bag. Is it thick and sturdy enough for the rigors of mailing?

It would be redundant if it was and you then placed it in another shipping container.

If your bag is made for mailing, I would stick the shipping label on it directly. That's what the big boys do; Threadless, Design By Humans, Woot, etc.


----------



## PhilDx (Feb 13, 2010)

However you do it, do NOT get your mailing supplies from the Post Office, they're much more expensive than packaging wholesalers like Uline.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PhilDx said:


> However you do it, do NOT get your mailing supplies from the Post Office, they're much more expensive than packaging wholesalers like Uline.


Or they are free, depending on how you are shipping.


----------

